# My Staffy is starting to get aggressive with other dogs



## Jcouttsie (Jul 24, 2012)

I have a staff and he is nearly three years old. He had never been aggressive or barked at another dog before but just recently he has been aggressive to any dog he sees - even ones he was previously OK with. It's very strange though, because when I pull him away he is wagging his tail. With all the talk about 'devil' dogs in the papers I don't want people thinking this about him as he is very loving and friendly to humans. Anyone got any ideas as to why he is doing this?


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

How is he aggressive. Has he been neutered?


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Unfortunately, staffies can be dog aggressive in spite of the best efforts of the owners to socialise them. Without see exactly what happens it's difficult to say - can you describe more specifically how he reacts when he sees another dog? Is this on or off lead? 
Also,don't make the mistake of thinking a wagging tail is friendly because it can be quite confrontational body language. 
The other thing to point out is that dog aggression and human aggression are two completely different things. One does not mean a dog will be aggressive to the other.
Oh, and is he castrated?


----------



## Jcouttsie (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. Yes he has been castrated. We always keep him on the lead if there are other dogs around because we have found that he would just run over to them and jump all over them wanting to play. Now I would be worried that he would attack them. I tried him today with a dog that he usually likes and he growled and snapped at him.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Any sudden change behaviour,first port off call should always be the vets IMO.


----------



## Jcouttsie (Jul 24, 2012)

I had a chat to the vet today and she seemed to think it was just him getting older and asserting his authority over the other dogs. She said we were to make sure he knows we wont put up with it and to pull him away and say 'No' and not engage in any other contact or talk with him. She did say if he gets worse to take him back and they would give him a thorough exam to make sure nothing else is going on!


----------



## quinterolf (Jul 27, 2012)

Also,don't make the mistake of thinking a wagging tail is friendly because it can be quite confrontational body language.


----------



## hayleyth (May 9, 2012)

Jcouttsie said:


> I have a staff and he is nearly three years old. He had never been aggressive or barked at another dog before but just recently he has been aggressive to any dog he sees - even ones he was previously OK with. It's very strange though, because when I pull him away he is wagging his tail. With all the talk about 'devil' dogs in the papers I don't want people thinking this about him as he is very loving and friendly to humans. Anyone got any ideas as to why he is doing this?


Hope it gets bit better! And yes definately dont mistake him wagging his tail as being happy. A dog wagging their tail just means they are interacting, dogs wag tails before they bite and also when happy.


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

If this is a sudden change in behaviour, get the dog checked out by a vet to ensure there is nothing medical at play. 
Getting a full thyroid panel and/or full bloods done to check for things we can't "see" would also be a good idea. 

In the meantime keep your dog "safe"; don't expose him to unknown etc dogs, so that he doesn't get the opportunity to practice this behaviour. 
Assuming medicals come back all clear, I would contact a reputable positive behaviourist, experienced with bull breeds who can help you with your chap. 
Don't accept anyone who harps on about dominance or punishing/using aversives on the dog. Positive only 

Good luck


----------



## Jcouttsie (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments - I didnt know about the wagging tail! We are going to see how things go and maybe make him an appointment if things get worse. He is such a gorgeous dog it breaks my heart!


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Jcouttsie said:


> I had a chat to the vet today and she seemed to think it was just him getting older and asserting his authority over the other dogs. She said we were to make sure he knows we wont put up with it and to pull him away and say 'No' and not engage in any other contact or talk with him. *She did say if he gets worse to take him back and they would give him a thorough exam to make sure nothing else is going on*!


She should have ruled this out first!

It's very difficult for anyone to make a suggestion over the internet as they are unable to see the body language involved. Had your vet ruled out any medical condition for the change in his behaviour you could then have approached a behaviourist to assess the situation first hand.


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

Jcouttsie said:


> I had a chat to the vet today and she seemed to think it was just him getting older and asserting his authority over the other dogs.


(I'm sorry to generalize but) many vets know s*d all about behaviour. They are trained medics not behaviourists or psychologists. 
Don't listen to her diagnosis of his behaviour- she shouldn't be making them!

I'd ask her to rule out medical problems with a thorough exam and some bloods too (thyroid included). 
If all clear, contact a reputable positive behaviourist.

APBC, APDT UK or COAPE are a good place to start.


----------

